# is BCA an ICT Major?



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hello friends,

Before applying for ACS I wanted to confirm if my degree is under ICT Major. I am in the process to prepare all my documents. however am not sure if my degree falls in ICT major.

I have completed a Full time 3 years BCA ( Bachelor in Computer Application) and applying for Computer Networks and System Engineer - 263111

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Before applying for ACS I wanted to confirm if my degree is under ICT Major. I am in the process to prepare all my documents. however am not sure if my degree falls in ICT major.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think you can get more info on acs.org.au web site.


As per my understanding BCA from any UGC recognized university will be considered as a qualification. Only other aspect needs to be emphasized upon is Relevant Work experience. Final Application Type will be based on it.

Again this is my understanding after reading the document, you may prefer to seek further clarification from other senior members.

Regards,


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Before applying for ACS I wanted to confirm if my degree is under ICT Major. I am in the process to prepare all my documents. however am not sure if my degree falls in ICT major.
> 
> ...


Hi Pravesh-

I think *ONLY* after the ACS outcome one can determine if the degree is valid & comparable to AQF. 

Our ACS letter has 

"
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. " & we are claiming 15 points for the same.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Thanks nevertouchme,

I saw your points. Did your spouse get any point for your qualification too ?

As per my understanding, we can get 5 points for Spouse only if he or she is applying for same code.

In my case my wife is from Medicals and I am into Computer Networking. Can I claim point for my spouse too?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> Thanks nevertouchme,
> 
> I saw your points. Did your spouse get any point for your qualification too ?
> 
> ...


Pravesh- I think you misread my signature. My *wife *is the Primary Applicant and I am secondary. I am contributing 5 points to her application  

- Yes, she is claiming 15 points for her qualification. 
- Yes, Primary Applicant's occupation & Secondary Applicant's occupation should be on the same LIST. In our case SOL.

Clear?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi nevertouchme,

Thanks for reply. I did not misread your signature. I understand that your wife is primary applicant and you contributed 5 points; however, I am confused as your wife applied for 261311 and you 261111. Isn't these codes different?


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi nevertouchme,
> 
> Thanks for reply. I did not misread your signature. I understand that your wife is primary applicant and you contributed 5 points; however, I am confused as your wife applied for 261311 and you 261111. Isn't these codes different?


Let me try and get this for you.

Its doesn't matter. There isn't a rule to match the codes. To claim partner points, both occupations should be on the s*ame list. *

*Example: *
Husband's occupation is Cardiologist & Code is 253312 and occupation is on* SOL*
Wife's occupation is Child Care Centre Manager & Code is 134111 and occupation is on *SOL. *

As long as Primary applicant & partner occupations are on the same list [Can be SOL or CSOL etc], and should the partner have necessary qualification to claim 5 points, you can claim. 



Cheers,
Jai


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Before applying for ACS I wanted to confirm if my degree is under ICT Major. I am in the process to prepare all my documents. however am not sure if my degree falls in ICT major.
> 
> ...


Yes it is...I got assessed with same degree...


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

Can you please let me know how many years of Experience was deducted during the assessment


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Yes it is...I got assessed with same degree...



Hi Mandy2137- I have done my BCA and the MCA regular (3 years each) and then I have 3.5 years of experience in relevant domain.

What would be the best approach to get maximum points on education and experience?

If BCA is considered ICT major that should fetch 15 points on education and then, 3 years of experience would fetch 5 points or would ACS deduct 2 years?

If I get myself evaluated on MCA, can I get 15 for education and 5 on experience considering MCA would be counted towards 2 years of training or something?

Also, I am working in a Techno-functional role any idea which code would apply? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
SK


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

It is better to go only with BCA, and your work experience, however, you will get only 15 points as they will deduct 2 years of Work experience to match with Australian study requirements. 

Note: if at all you MCA is after 3.5 years of Work Experience then your experience is not considered.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

GAGZ010 said:


> It is better to go only with BCA, and your work experience, however, you will get only 15 points as they will deduct 2 years of Work experience to match with Australian study requirements.
> 
> Note: if at all you MCA is after 3.5 years of Work Experience then your experience is not considered.


Hi GagZ010- I did my MCA right after my BCA from Punjab University and post that I took at job at MNC. In this case, if I go for MCA, would they still deduct 2 years considering that I have done my masters in computers?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

YES!! irrespective of Masters or Bachelors they will deduct 2 years of experience for an Indian degree holder if you have ICT majors in your curriculum, else it will vary from 2 years to 6 years of deduction. In your case, I strongly believe 2 years of experience will be deducted.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

GAGZ010 said:


> YES!! irrespective of Masters or Bachelors they will deduct 2 years of experience for an Indian degree holder if you have ICT majors in your curriculum, else it will vary from 2 years to 6 years of deduction. In your case, I strongly believe 2 years of experience will be deducted.


Ok, got it. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## GAGZ010 (Aug 19, 2016)

You are welcome, hope you're not discouraged by my replies, try getting a year's of Australian experience which will help you in your PR and post PR job hunts. All the best!!


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Gagz010: No I am not 

@Gagz010 and Ajeet: Actually, this is for my brother 

Here is what we have got: Age (30) + BCA or MCA (15) + I can sponsor if we decide to go for 489 and not 189 (10) + experience (but if they deduct 2 years even with MCA then no points there + PTE/IELTS with 7 each can fetch 10 points. 

Guess, 7 each is the way to go. Any other suggestions you can offer? Thanks.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Ajeet said:


> 1. Where do you live (for 489 purposes)?
> 
> 2. Many candidates report scoring better on PTE. So, look into it - he may score 20 points there and solving the problem.
> 
> Have a very Bright Future!!


I am in Melbourne. Was in Sydney before this. Working on PTE score already.


----------



## nitinchauhan86 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys, I still can not see confirmation from anyone whether BCA would be considered as ICT major or not ?
If someone has recently went to ACS with BCA , let me know their outcome as I will be submitting docs for ACS, have done BCA + 9 years experience in JAVA.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes, BCA is ICT Major. I am a BCA and MBA (IT and Marketing). I got BCA evaluated as ICT Major and MBA as minor. Cheers!


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

puneets20 said:


> Yes, BCA is ICT Major. I am a BCA and MBA (IT and Marketing). I got BCA evaluated as ICT Major and MBA as minor. Cheers!


My wife is BCA (3yrs) + MBA (Finance). Post that she worked as Management Trainee (Finance) for 2 years. She also worked as System Engineer in Wipro for 1 year. Can you help me with few queries.

- Will my wife get evaluated by ACS as ICT major or minor?
- Will my wife's profile be evaluated as AQF equivalent? (This is just to make her secondary applicant in my application) 

What is your experience? ANZCO Code?


----------

